# FBE POT



## TMAC (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally got a pot turned from some of the FBE I got from Kevin a while back. Nice color and sound. I like it when that happens. Slate over glass 3"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2014)

NICE call- beautiful chunk of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2014)

Saaaawwweeeeet Call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 20, 2014)

That is a flaming call. Looks like you are using your striker in the middle of the slate. Did you try the sounds closer to the outside edge of the slate?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2014)

Tim had I known you were gonna do it that much justice I would have given it to you. Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jun 20, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> That is a flaming call. Looks like you are using your striker in the middle of the slate. Did you try the sounds closer to the outside edge of the slate?


I did Ray. That just seems like the sweet spot on this particular call. My calls tend to be a little too high on the edge to suit my taste. Thanks


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 20, 2014)

Great looking call.
David


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Like the FBE really looks good.


----------



## myingling (Jun 21, 2014)

good lookin wood ...Nice


----------

